# Vaperite Appletons Village is now open for business



## Vaperite South Africa (2/6/17)

Vaperite at Appletons Village off Malibongwe Drive in Ferndale, Randburg is now open.

Hours are: 
Mon to Fri 9am to 6pm
Sat 9am to 5pm
Sun 10am to 5pm

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/6/17)

Congrats on the new store @Vaperite South Africa !
All the best

Post a photo for us when you get a chance


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (7/6/17)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

